# a name for our crew



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

this is so incredibly lame.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

so lame? why reply you joke


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

the scrubs


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Jib Junkies (k, thats lame. But alliteration always works right?)
Mozerella Steeze
The Three Muskateers, And then some.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

those are pretty bang on, keep 'em going


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Why would you want a team name anyways? haha. odd. Here's some more corny ones.

Rodeo Clowns (based on the trick: the rodeo obviously)
The Wallies
Rail Me Baby
Take it Steezey
Gravity Schmavity

Actually, these are all incredibly lame. 
I'd say no name. Just ride damnit


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

SHOTTY ON TAKE IT STEEZY!... would make a good name for the vid im makin this year..


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah i wish i was cool


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

forum_jiblet said:


> SHOTTY ON TAKE IT STEEZY!... would make a good name for the vid im makin this year..


haha. I bet its already been used. I have so many ideas for video names its rediculous. Or "Prediculous". Damn it, that names taken lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Team Steeze sounds more like Team Disease


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

-Ass Vandals
-Pooh Boys
:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^ Sorry about that last post, I couldn't resist!

How 'bout "Snowblowers" :cheeky4:

OK, I'm done.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

THE DINGLEBERRIES,cause you guys are the shit:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

too bad wilco's so cool...


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

You seriously need some sort of team name? That's kinda lame but whatever. I tend to ride with a group of the same people all the time but the only things we think about are what the next hit is gonna be rather than what we are gonna introduce ourselves to people as.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, and why ask random people for ideas what to call yourselves? thats like picking your own nickname- it doesnt make sense and it isnt cool if its not authentic.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

:laugh: @ this thread.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

cflem said:


> So im actually a parkrat skier, but i have a crew of 3 other snowboarders...basically everyone i jib with is a snowboarder. but anyways, what we're thinking of calling us right now is "TEAM STEEZE" but i kinda wanted an idea from snowboarders, shoot away:thumbsup:


Team Steeze has no steeze
Try.
Dude Where's My Leash?
Or
Faction Of the Jibbery


----------

